
GWT 2.8.0 RC1 Released - based2
http://www.gwtproject.org/release-notes.html#Release_Notes_2_8_0_RC1
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4vbeti/gwt_280...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4vbeti/gwt_280_rc1_released/)

